# Corsair Hydro 50: Flüssigkeitskühlung zum kleinen Preis



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. Juni 2009)

*Corsair Hydro 50: Flüssigkeitskühlung zum kleinen Preis*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Corsair Hydro 50: Flüssigkeitskühlung zum kleinen Preis gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Corsair Hydro 50: Flüssigkeitskühlung zum kleinen Preis


----------



## CentaX (16. Juni 2009)

*Corsair Hydro 50: Flüssigkeitskühlung zum kleinen Preis*

Definiere "Leistungsstarker Luftkühler"...
Welche Firma hat neulich auch so ein Ding vorgestellt? War das auch Corsair?
Naja, damit fängt man schön die noobs... Ich als mod in pspsource kenn das... kriegt einer seinen PII 940 nicht über 3.4ghz und spammt deswegen rum... "aber ich muss doch höher kommen, ich hab wakü" ...


----------



## Parnshion (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair Hydro 50: Flüssigkeitskühlung zum kleinen Preis*

Sehe die das Ganze bisschen skepsisch..... Gibt es schon Test?


----------



## Xylezz (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair Hydro 50: Flüssigkeitskühlung zum kleinen Preis*



CentaX schrieb:


> Definiere "Leistungsstarker Luftkühler"...
> Welche Firma hat neulich auch so ein Ding vorgestellt? War das auch Corsair?
> Naja, damit fängt man schön die noobs... Ich als mod in pspsource kenn das... kriegt einer seinen PII 940 nicht über 3.4ghz und spammt deswegen rum... "aber ich muss doch höher kommen, ich hab wakü" ...




Erinnert mich an Thermaltake WaKü Besitzer.


----------



## MetallSimon (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair Hydro 50: Flüssigkeitskühlung zum kleinen Preis*

das bringt doch eigentlich nichts,wenn man das ding nicht erweitern kann oder? ich meine da kann man sich auch nen leistungstarken luftkühler zum selben preis kaufen,der dann im prinziep genausogut ist oder?


----------



## FortunaGamer (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair Hydro 50: Flüssigkeitskühlung zum kleinen Preis*

Finde das nicht übel. Wer nur die CPU Wasserkühlen will kann da zuschlagen. Hoffe mal auf einen Test von PCGH. Der Preis ist inordung in meien Augen.


----------



## Luki (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair Hydro 50: Flüssigkeitskühlung zum kleinen Preis*

Sieht echt nicht Schlecht aus!!
Der Preis ist auch cool.
Also ich würd das Ding kaufen.


----------



## Eutow (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair Hydro 50: Flüssigkeitskühlung zum kleinen Preis*

Ach darüber haben wir schon mit einem Mitarbeite von Corsair in einem anderen Forum tagelang disskutiert 

Daher meine Meinung immer noch: Wer Geld dafür in die Hand nimmt soll etwas mehr drauflegen und sich eine vernünftige Wasserkühlung kaufen. den eines ist ganz klar, bei dieser Ausstattung kann man nichts mehr in den Kreislauf hinzufügen. Single Radiator für eine CPU dieses Kalibers (Test CPU war ein i7-965) kam ganz schön ins schwitzen und das bei vermutlichen 20-25° Raumtemperatur. Wenn es schön warm wird (was im Sommer ja der Fall sein sollte) kann man zuschauen wie die CPU vor sich hin bruzelt.... mmhhh lecker


----------



## p00nage (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair Hydro 50: Flüssigkeitskühlung zum kleinen Preis*

ich denke nicht das es was bringt und man mit einer guten lukü besser fährt oder wenn man ne wakü will lieber weng mehr geld in die hand nehmen und was richtiges kaufen


----------



## atti11 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair Hydro 50: Flüssigkeitskühlung zum kleinen Preis*

Ich fände es auch super wenn PCGH einen Test macht wenn der Hydro darusen ist 

diese werte stehen ja auch der Corsair seite:

IDLE (Grad in Celsius):

Corsair H50: 38,275
High Performance Air Cooler: 43
Standard CPU Fan:47,95

50% Load:

Corsair H50: 42.5°C
High Performance Air Cooler: 49°C
Standard CPU Fan: 57.55°C

100% Load:

Corsair H50: 55.85°C
High Performance Air Cooler: 62.5°C
Standard CPU Fan: 79.85°C

mal sehn was es in real bringt

aber sonst nicht schlecht das ding (optisch)



mfg
atti11


----------



## Jeezy (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair Hydro 50: Flüssigkeitskühlung zum kleinen Preis*

^ *zustimm*


----------



## Xylezz (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair Hydro 50: Flüssigkeitskühlung zum kleinen Preis*



atti11 schrieb:


> Ich fände es auch super wenn PCGH einen Test macht wenn der Hydro darusen ist
> 
> diese werte stehen ja auch der Corsair seite:
> 
> ...



Die Frage ist immer nur was die als High-End LuKü ansehen. Kann ja auch sein das sie einen Zalman 9500 AT oder so etwas ähnliches meinen. Halt einen LuKü der wirklich mal High-End war. Vor ein paar Jahren.

Ich stehe dem Ding MEHR als skeptisch gegenüber.

MfG Xy


----------



## p00nage (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair Hydro 50: Flüssigkeitskühlung zum kleinen Preis*

ja und bei lukü muss man auch sehen wie der luftstrom und so im gehäuse war ist ja da besonders wichtig ^^ ohne frischluft bringt der beste luftkühler nix


----------



## Woohoo (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair Hydro 50: Flüssigkeitskühlung zum kleinen Preis*

Hm sieht interessant aus, bin auch für einen Test  Wenn die Lautstärke stimmt und die Kühlleistung wäre das eine nette Spielerei


----------



## Xylezz (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair Hydro 50: Flüssigkeitskühlung zum kleinen Preis*

Das kommt noch hinzu! Mit nem ordentlichen Airflow im Gehäuse ist sogar ein Boxed-Lüfter brauchbar. Wenn man nicht übertaktet.

Vllt haben die den Test ja ohne ein Gehäuse mit ordentlich Airflow gemacht, das könnte es erklären.

MfG Xy


----------



## stiv (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair Hydro 50: Flüssigkeitskühlung zum kleinen Preis*

Ein dierekter verglaich zuml Prolimatech Megahalems (&Overclocker Edition) wäre nicht schlecht.​


----------



## maschine (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair Hydro 50: Flüssigkeitskühlung zum kleinen Preis*

Die ewige Diskussion hatten wir doch hier schonmal


----------



## atti11 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair Hydro 50: Flüssigkeitskühlung zum kleinen Preis*

joa das muss man dann sehen wie das in der parxis is 

und bei der WaKü solte auch gut frischluft im Gehäuse sein denn wenn ich den 120er radi mit 40°C warmer luft fütter bringt das wenig

aber deswegen fände ich es auch super wenn PCGH ne Test machen würde 

davon mal abgesehn würde "ich" mir den ehh nicht kaufen 


aber mal sehn wann es teste gibt 



mfg
atti11


----------



## Coolowski (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair Hydro 50: Flüssigkeitskühlung zum kleinen Preis*

Klar ist das kein Ersatz für ne echte WaKü - solls ja auch nicht sein. Es ist schlicht und ergreifend ein CPU-Kühler der ein bischen komisch aussieht und mit Flüssigkeit (glaube das ist kein Wasser) gefüllt ist.
Ich denke schon dass man mit dem Konzept die LuKüs schlagen kann - ob es dieses Produkt schafft werden wir sehen.
NorthQ hat schon länger was vergleichbares (= ebenfalls von Asetek) mit einem 120x240 Radiator im Angebot - nur nirgendwo verfügbar. NorthQ : Products. Laut Tests ist der 3590 sogar besser als LuKüs.
Schön wärs wenn Corsair(bzw Asetek) da noch mehr auf den Markt bringt, etwa eine Version mit dickerem Radiator oder eben 240x120er oder 280x140er etc und wenn das Ganze dann auch noch im Gegensatz zu den NorthQs in D-Land verfügbar sein wird.


----------



## Jerlin (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair Hydro 50: Flüssigkeitskühlung zum kleinen Preis*

Auras hat so ein "Ding" ebenfalls in ihrer Produktpalette

klick


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair Hydro 50: Flüssigkeitskühlung zum kleinen Preis*

Ach so ein schmarren


----------



## timee95 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair Hydro 50: Flüssigkeitskühlung zum kleinen Preis*

ich würd ma sagen diese möchtegern wakü hat gegen nen ifx 14 keine chance.
einfach nur was für möchtegerns


----------



## GHOT (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair Hydro 50: Flüssigkeitskühlung zum kleinen Preis*

Geile Sache für den Preis 
Aber es wird immernoch warme Gehäuseluft (bei mir z.zt. 36C) zur kühlung genutzt.
Ich habe ein 140er Lüftungsschlauch direkt von der Gehäusefront vor meinen CPU Kühler gelegt. 5-8C weniger CPU temp .


----------



## Woohoo (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair Hydro 50: Flüssigkeitskühlung zum kleinen Preis*

Nicht das es so ein Gerät ist bei dem man hinterher wieder denkt: Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal.


----------



## zuogolpon (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair Hydro 50: Flüssigkeitskühlung zum kleinen Preis*

Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal trifft für Corsair schonal nicht zu.

Das System ist für 50-70 € sehr günstig und liefert passable Ergebnisse.

Außerdem sieht das ganze nett aus. Mit AGB, Pumpe und alles integriert.
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass ein 120er Radi einen X-i7 kühlen kann.
Schön wärs wenns sowas auch für Grakas dann gäb.
Das würde sich sehr schick machen, für den Preis.

Der ergibt sich wahrscheinlich durch billig-Pumpe, billig Radi und hohe Auflage.

MfG
Z


----------



## atti11 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair Hydro 50: Flüssigkeitskühlung zum kleinen Preis*

für grafikkarten gibt es das auch
aber leider soweit ich weiß noch nicht einzeld zu kaufen

hier die 4870 x2 hat das
Sapphire Atomic Radeon HD 4870 X2, 2x 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0, full retail (11137-00-40R) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland



mfg
atti11


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair Hydro 50: Flüssigkeitskühlung zum kleinen Preis*

Nur weil Corsair draufsteht heißt das nix!!!

Das Teil wird nur auf Lizenz gefertigt und das "Originall" kann es schon nicht mit einem Turmluftkühler in der Preisklasse aufnehmen... warten wir mal die Test´s ab


----------



## p00nage (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair Hydro 50: Flüssigkeitskühlung zum kleinen Preis*



zuogolpon schrieb:


> Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal trifft für Corsair schonal nicht zu.
> 
> Das System ist für 50-70 € sehr günstig und liefert passable Ergebnisse.
> 
> ...



ich möchte da lieber erstma externe test sehen bevor ich das glaube


----------



## Coolowski (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair Hydro 50: Flüssigkeitskühlung zum kleinen Preis*



LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Das Teil wird nur auf Lizenz gefertigt und das "Originall" kann es schon nicht mit einem Turmluftkühler in der Preisklasse aufnehmen...


Corsair sagt das sie das Design(u.a. das Block/Pumpen-Ding) mit Asetek geändert haben um bessere Performance zu erreichen, hier scheint das auch jemand zu bestätigen - aber lieber mal abwarten ...



GHOT schrieb:


> Aber es wird immernoch warme Gehäuseluft (bei mir z.zt. 36C) zur kühlung genutzt.


Bei Gehäusen die einen Lüfter Oben haben (zB Antec P182/183 Coolermaster 690 etc) kannst du ja den Radi Frischluft ansaugen lassen, welche dann wieder durch den Hecklüfter entfernt werden sollte. Denke gerade wenn man ihn so montiert könnte er TRUE120, Prolimatech etc. schlagen.


----------



## Bluebeard (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair Hydro 50: Flüssigkeitskühlung zum kleinen Preis*

Für unsere Vergleichswerte hatten wir als High-End Aircooler einen Thermalright True Towerkühler mit gleichem Lüfter (120mm @ 1700U/Min) verwendet.

Wer sich die Bilder/Präsentation genau ansieht, bemerkt vielleicht, dass wir die kühlere Außenluft nutzen und damit Kühlen - allein dabei entsteht schoin ein entscheidender Vorteil zu herkömmlichen Luftkühlern, die mit der erwärmten Gehäuseluft "arbeiten" müssen. Für optimale Leistung muss also der Luftstrom imGehäuse modifiziert werden - dies haben wir aber mit so gut wie jedem Casetyp durchgetestet und hatten keinerlei Probleme.

Die ersten Samples sind unterwegs in sofern werden die Tests nicht mehr lange auf sich warten lassen - bis dahin denke ich, sollte man keine voreiligen Schlüsse ziehen 

Wenn wir von dem Produkt nicht überzeugt wären, hätten wir es nicht gelauncht - soviel steht schon mal fest.

Klar ist auch, dass wir hier nicht gegen Wasserkühlungen, sondern High-End Luftkühler konkurrieren wollen und das bei ähnlichem Preis.


----------



## SL55 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair Hydro 50: Flüssigkeitskühlung zum kleinen Preis*

Jetz hoffe ich mal auf was gleiches/ähnliches für Grafikkarten, dort wäre es vll sogar noch sinnvoller. Finde das konzept interessant, nur kacke ist das wenn z.b. die Pumpe den geist aufgibt, ein komplett neues Paket her muss...

MfG


----------



## S_Fischer (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair Hydro 50: Flüssigkeitskühlung zum kleinen Preis*

kann man damit nicht auch super die nb kühlen? die hätte es nämlich nötiger als die cpu.


----------



## LordTripack (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair Hydro 50: Flüssigkeitskühlung zum kleinen Preis*



S_Fischer schrieb:


> kann man damit nicht auch super die nb kühlen? die hätte es nämlich nötiger als die cpu.



Für extremes Übertakten ja, aber sonst. Die NB hält locker mehr als 373 Kelvin aus.

Die Lynnfieldplattform derweil, kommt erst gar nicht mit einer NB daher, sie wird größtenteils in das CPU Package integriert.

Auf jedenfall top und kompakt, ich werde es mir überlegen.
Vor allem wenn sie wohl im Handel wohl für 60 Euro auftauchen wird.

Noch ein Luftfilter davor und vielleicht einen anderen 120 mm Lüfter und wie gesagt die Luft dierekt ansaugen und man bekommt wirklich etwas gutes dabei heraus. Fehlt nur noch das das Logo edel beleuchtet wird, also dezent.

http://www.tweaktown.com/news/12349/corsair_shows_off_new_hydro_series_h50_cpu_cooler/index.html

Sieht gut aus.


----------



## tr0nje (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair Hydro 50: Flüssigkeitskühlung zum kleinen Preis*

Warum gibt es so ein kleines, kompaktes (und auch recht günstiges) Teil nur für die Grafikkarte? :/
Meine CPU läuft passiv, was soll ich da sowas draufhauen.
Aber die Grafikkarte ist ... dezent ... heiss.


----------



## kuer (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair Hydro 50: Flüssigkeitskühlung zum kleinen Preis*

Das Ding werde ich sicher kaufen. Ist nicht so überteuert wie der rest. Für alle drei Rechner. Dann ist Ruhe


----------



## Blutstoff (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair Hydro 50: Flüssigkeitskühlung zum kleinen Preis*

Für mich ein interessantes Produkt, da sehr kompakt. Preis/Leistung scheint zu stimmen.

Wann wird das Ding genau gelauncht?


----------



## Bluebeard (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair Hydro 50: Flüssigkeitskühlung zum kleinen Preis*

Ich vermute, dass es in 1-2 Wochen bei den üblichen Verdächtigen erhältlich sein sollte...


----------



## feivel (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair Hydro 50: Flüssigkeitskühlung zum kleinen Preis*

Tests würden mich interessieren.
Im Vergleich eben zu aktuellen Towerkühlern.


----------



## MetallSimon (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair Hydro 50: Flüssigkeitskühlung zum kleinen Preis*



tr0nje schrieb:


> Warum gibt es so ein kleines, kompaktes (und auch recht günstiges) Teil nur für die Grafikkarte? :/
> Meine CPU läuft passiv, was soll ich da sowas draufhauen.
> Aber die Grafikkarte ist ... dezent ... heiss.


für die grafikkarte gibts sowas schon von thermaltake hier:
Thermaltake CL-W0086 Tide Water VGA-Cooler - PLUS: Amazon.de: Elektronik
aber ist halt nur bei wenigen shops zu haben.


----------



## Nucleus (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair Hydro 50: Flüssigkeitskühlung zum kleinen Preis*



Bluebeard schrieb:


> Wenn wir von dem Produkt nicht überzeugt wären, hätten wir es nicht gelauncht - soviel steht schon mal fest.



Ich erlaube mir mal den Satz so zu formulieren, wie ich ihn verstanden habe:

_Wenn wir nicht davon überzeugt wären das Produkt gut verkaufen zu können, hätten wir es nicht gelauncht - soviel steht schon mal fest._

Ich bin weiterhin sehr skeptisch und gespannt auf erste Tests 

@Bluebeard

Bitte ja nicht persönlich nehmen


----------



## S_Fischer (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair Hydro 50: Flüssigkeitskühlung zum kleinen Preis*



LordTripack schrieb:


> Für extremes Übertakten ja, aber sonst. Die NB hält locker mehr als 373 Kelvin aus.
> 
> Die Lynnfieldplattform derweil, kommt erst gar nicht mit einer NB daher, sie wird größtenteils in das CPU Package integriert.
> 
> ...


 
Naja ich muss mein Bord mit nem 120er kühlen sonst stürzt es ab, was sind denn 373 kelvin?


----------



## Bluebeard (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair Hydro 50: Flüssigkeitskühlung zum kleinen Preis*

373 Kelvin sind 100°C; 273 Kelvin sind nämlich 0°C und der absolute Nullpunkt liegt bei ~ Minus 273°C was wiederum 0 Kelvin enspricht.

Aber nun schnell wieder back to topic


----------



## Bluebeard (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Corsair Hydro 50: Flüssigkeitskühlung zum kleinen Preis*

UPDATE
http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=19073&page=1


----------

